# MBA 13" 2010 : léger grésillement



## Deleted member 28931 (4 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon MBA 2010 13" présente un (très) léger grésillement en haut à gauche du clavier. Je pense que cela vient du ventilateur car le bruit s'arrête lorsque je l'éteins et il reprend lorsque je le rallume.

Avez-vous le même bruit (coller bien l'oreille au clavier ;-) ?

Merci,

Joan


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Oui c'est très très léger, il faut vraiment coller l'oreille sur le clavier.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

D'accord merci, alors je suppose que ce n'est pas un défaut et que ça ne servirait à rien de demander un échange... ;-)

D'où vient ce bruit à votre avis ?


----------



## Emiya (5 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai le même grésillement. 
En revanche, il faut coller l'oreille pour l'entendre.

Je pense que c'est tout simplement le ventilo qui tourne à faible vitesse.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

Dans une pièce très silencieuse, je l'entends en position normale devant le Mac. Je n'ai pas besoin de me rapprocher du clavier. Est-ce aussi votre cas ?

De plus, j'ai constaté que le grésillement est le même lorsque le ventilo tourne à fond. Il semble indépendant de la vitesse de rotation.


----------



## Emiya (5 Novembre 2010)

Je suis allé dans une pièce complètement dénuée de bruit et j'entends un très léger souffle d'air mais vraiment très léger. 

Ma veste fait plus de bruit quand je bouge mon bras. xD


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

Emiya a dit:


> Je suis allé dans une pièce complètement dénuée de bruit et j'entends un très léger souffle d'air mais vraiment très léger.
> 
> Ma veste fait plus de bruit quand je bouge mon bras. xD



Vous n'entendez donc pas de grésillement ?


----------



## Emiya (5 Novembre 2010)

Pour ma part, sans coller l'oreille dans une pièce plus que calme, non je n'entend pas de grésillement.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

J'hésite à demander un échange...

Dans une pièce silencieuse, j'entends le grésillement sans coller l'oreille au clavier. Dans une pièce moins silencieuse, je dois coller l'oreille.

Que feriez vous à ma place ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Je sais pas honnêtement, pour l'instant je suis dans mon lit (congé ) avec le Mac sur mon thorax et je n'entends rien et je peux te dire que sortant d'un MBA Rev B je sens la différence.
Quand tu dis pièce silencieuse tu définis ça comment ?
Moi je suis dans ma chambre et donc dans mon lit avec fenêtre fermée quelques voitures qui passent et un chat à mes pieds qui roupille.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

La pièce silencieuse : fenêtre fermée, pas de voiture, 23h, vraiment aucun bruit : pas de vibrations, pas de bruits de fond.

J'entends le très léger soufflement du ventilo (comme Emiya), mais aussi le grésillement qui ne s'arrête que si j'éteins le Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Alors si tu peux fais le échanger mais je ne sais pas si ils accepterons et même si tu trouveras le nouveau Mac plus silencieux.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

Je vais aller coller l'oreille aux MacBook Air de l'APR de Lille pour comparer. J'espère que ce n'est pas un défaut de mon MBA.

Merci pour votre aide, je vous dirai ce qu'il en est ;-)


----------



## GrosBob (5 Novembre 2010)

Encore faudra t-il entendre le grésillement dans le brouhaha de la boutique ! Pas gagné !


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

Dans la boutique, si j'entends le grésillement en collant l'oreille ça voudra dire que ce n'est pas un défaut de mon MBA et que c'est moi qui suis sensible aux grésillements dans une pièce silencieuse ;-)


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Novembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Dans une pièce très silencieuse, je l'entends en position normale devant le Mac. Je n'ai pas besoin de me rapprocher du clavier. Est-ce aussi votre cas ?
> 
> De plus, j'ai constaté que le grésillement est le même lorsque le ventilo tourne à fond. Il semble indépendant de la vitesse de rotation.



t'inquite, c'est juste le ventilo qui tourne, le mien tourne à 2001 rpm


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

pitou_92 a dit:


> t'inquite, c'est juste le ventilo qui tourne, le mien tourne à 2001 rpm



Tu entends aussi le léger grésillement ?


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Novembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Tu entends aussi le léger grésillement ?



oui, oui, je l'entends aussi, comme tout le monde!


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

Ouf, ça me rassure ;-)

D'après la réponse reçue sur le forum d'Apple, ce bruit viendrait du CPU à cause de son low voltage. Cela vous paraît-il possible ?


----------



## pitou_92 (5 Novembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Ouf, ça me rassure ;-)
> 
> D'après la réponse reçue sur le forum d'Apple, ce bruit viendrait du CPU à cause de son low voltage. Cela vous paraît-il possible ?



:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

Ici : http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2637431&tstart=0


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Novembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Tu entends aussi le léger grésillement ?



Salut,

Si tu n'avais pas demandé je n'aurais probablement jamais fait attention à ça, effectivement en rapprochant l'oreille y'a quelque chose qui tourne du côté gauche.

Je suis dans une pièce sans bruit et c'est inaudible en position normal devant le MBA, cela dépend de la sensibilité des oreilles de chacun...

Par contre quand tu dis grésillement, c'est comme un bruit électrique ?


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

Oui c'est comme un bruit électrique, le bruit d'un truc qui tourne (le ventilo). Le bruit est continu, son intensité ne varie jamais. C'est bien ça ?

Quelle histoire ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Novembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Oui c'est comme un bruit électrique, le bruit d'un truc qui tourne (le ventilo). Le bruit est continu, son intensité ne varie jamais. C'est bien ça ?
> 
> Quelle histoire ;-)



Exact, même constat que toi en approchant l'oreille, moi je dirais que c'est un bruit parfaitement normal. Un grésillement pour moi c'est plus comme un bruit de cour-circuit...

A mon avis pas d'inquiétude


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

Bon, et bien je n'ai plus qu'à désensibiliser mon oreille interne... et si on déplace son oreille vers le milieu du clavier, on peut aussi entendre un grésillement encore plus faible qui lui est discontinu et parfois s'arrête (le processeur ?).

Bonne soirée,

Joan


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (5 Novembre 2010)

Tout appareil électronique émet un léger bruit de fonctionnement c'est tout à fait normal, tu entendras toujours un léger bruit en cherchant bien, pour moi ce n'est pas un dysfonctionnement. 
Exemple : une TV LCD émet un léger bruit également avec les composants intérieurs sous tension, pareil pour un Mac ou autre appareil de ce type. 

Maitenant si tu penses que c'est trop gênant pour que ce soit normal va voir dans ton APR pour comparer... 

Bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

Oui je vais quand même aller voir à l'APR, par curiosité ;-)

Merci pour ton aide et les infos !


----------



## Vicktorrr (5 Novembre 2010)

Je te rassure : au début j'avais le même problème que toi sur mon Macbook alu fin 2008. Aujourd'hui je ne l'entends même plus, j'y suis totalement habitué et ce n'est pas du tout dérangeant !


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (5 Novembre 2010)

merci


----------



## Tox (6 Novembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Ouf, ça me rassure ;-)
> 
> D'après la réponse reçue sur le forum d'Apple, ce bruit viendrait du CPU à cause de son low voltage. Cela vous paraît-il possible ?


Oui, l'alimentation des processeurs a souvent été source de grésillements, que ce soit chez Apple ou ses concurrents.


----------



## aeth (6 Novembre 2010)

J'entends aussi le bruit du ventilateur en collant l'oreille, pas spécialement un grésillement. Si l'APR de Lille est trop bruyant ou plus loin que Tourcoing pour toi et que tu souhaite comparer, je suis dans ce coin là...


----------



## vladimir (6 Novembre 2010)

Ce bruit, vous l'entendez aussi bien MBA sur batterie et secteur ?


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (6 Novembre 2010)

vladimir a dit:


> Ce bruit, vous l'entendez aussi bien MBA sur batterie et secteur ?



Oui, mais très probablement le bruit du roulement du ventilateur.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Après un échange auprès d'Apple, je possède donc un MBA 13" neuf... qui présente le même bruit de ventilateur.

Tournant à 2000 RPM au repos, le ventilateur est plus bruyant que celui des MBP 13". Il présente un léger grésillement. Dans une pièce non silencieuse, le bruit ne s'entend pas mais dans une pièce silencieuse, il s'entend. Pour les oreilles sensibles, c'est gênant.

Existe-t-il une solution, à part éteindre le portable, de supprimer ce bruit ?


----------



## lemarseillais23 (30 Novembre 2010)

Sur mon mbp 15p avec un ssd, c'est aussi le seul bruit que j'entends


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (30 Novembre 2010)

Etrange, car sur le MPB 13" je ne l'entendais pas. En revanche j'entendais le disque dur qui tournait.


----------



## vladimir (30 Novembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après un échange auprès d'Apple, je possède donc un MBA 13" neuf... qui présente le même bruit de ventilateur.
> 
> ...



Ne le prends pas mal, mais il faudrait peut-être que tu arrêtes de faire une fixette dessus aussi 

Je pense qu'Apple va vraiment battre tous les records de production de MBA avec des gens comme toi qui échange le leur pour un rien...


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (30 Novembre 2010)

Nous avons chacun une sensibilité auditive et des seuils de détection différents. J'étais habitué au silence quasi total avec l'iBook G4 et le MBP 13". Je pensais que ce serait pareil avec le MBA 13". Le dilemme est que j'ai besoin d'un poids minimal donc je garde le MBA... Je trouve dommage d'Apple n'ait pas réussi à produire un MBA totalement silencieux, mais je garde espoir.


----------



## corloane (30 Novembre 2010)

Aïe, ce grésillement serait-il l'équivalent du "wine" dont souffrait mon MacBook Blanc? J'espère que non, j'ai commandé ce matin un MBA 11' et je ne voudrais pas qu'il souffre de ce syndrome bien ennervant, en appariant un periferique Bluetooth, souris, clavier, le wine s'arrête, tu as essayé?


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (30 Novembre 2010)

Je suis sûr que le bruit vient du ventilateur, mais ne t'inquiète pas il est très faible... c'est un bruit de fonctionnement "normal" (brancher un périphérique ne change rien).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

Il faut vraiment coller l'oreille au MBA pour l'entendre hein et j'ai une bonne ouïe.
Bref quand j'utilise un ordinateur, je ne tape pas sur mon clavier avec la tête penchée sur le côté gauche.


----------



## corloane (30 Novembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Je suis sûr que le bruit vient du ventilateur, mais ne t'inquiète pas il est très faible... c'est un bruit de fonctionnement "normal" (brancher un périphérique ne change rien).



ça me rassure... le wine du MacBook ne s'entendait pas dans un environnement bruyant mais dans une pièce calme les variations de ses fréquences aiguës étaient très nuisibles à la concentration. Une machine qui possède des ventilateurs émet forcement un bruit et j'ai lu partout que celui de l'air était très discret, je préfère ça au retour du wine!


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (1 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il faut vraiment coller l'oreille au MBA pour l'entendre hein et j'ai une bonne ouïe.
> Bref quand j'utilise un ordinateur, je ne tape pas sur mon clavier avec la tête penchée sur le côté gauche.



En ce qui me concerne, je l'entends alors que mes oreilles sont à au moins 60cm du clavier.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

Bon perso à moins de coller mon oreille au coin supérieur gauche du mba je n'entends rien, et encore comme ça j'entends juste le ventilo. Rien qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un grésillement .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je l'entends alors que mes oreilles sont à au moins 60cm du clavier.



Tu as l'air vraiment sensible pour l'audition, j'espère que tu vas t'habituer à ton MBA .


----------



## corloane (2 Décembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, je l'entends alors que mes oreilles sont à au moins 60cm du clavier.



Tu as été dans un store ou sav?


----------



## vladimir (2 Décembre 2010)

Après il ne faut pas perdre de vue que nous n'avons pas tous la même audition. 

Certaines fréquences sont audibles pour certains et d'autres ne peuvent plus les entendre, simplement parce que leur audition est dégradée.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (2 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> Tu as été dans un store ou sav?



Non je suis simplement chez moi en situation de travail à un bureau. En position "normale", j'entends le ventilo qui tourne...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h12 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as l'air vraiment sensible pour l'audition, j'espère que tu vas t'habituer à ton MBA .



Pour l'instant je ne m'y habitue pas. Quand c'est le silence totale dans ma pièce de travail, je n'arrive pas à en faire abstraction... de ce côté là je regrette le MBP 13", car même avec un disque dur il était plus silencieux (il y en qui peuvent confirmer ?)


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (2 Décembre 2010)

moral a dit:


> Bon perso à moins de coller mon oreille au coin supérieur gauche du mba je n'entends rien, et encore comme ça j'entends juste le ventilo. Rien qui ressemble de près ou de loin à un grésillement .



N'entends tu pas de bourdonnement ?

Pour tirer cette affaire au clair, voici le son en fichier joint. C'est enregistré avec l'iPhone donc il y a du "bruit" mais j'y entends le bourdonnement. Je comprendrais que certains d'entre vous ne l'entende pas.


----------



## corloane (2 Décembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> N'entends tu pas de bourdonnement ?
> 
> Pour tirer cette affaire au clair, voici le son en fichier joint. C'est enregistré avec l'iPhone donc il y a du "bruit" mais j'y entends le bourdonnement. Je comprendrais que certains d'entre vous ne l'entende pas.



ça n'a rien à voir avec un gresiment! ouf, pas de wine... ce son est constant alors il me dérange moins, un classique du ventilateur, le Dell mini 9 n'a pas de ventilo alors on entend strictement rien, sur ce point il est supérieur au MBA, reste la solution que ta machine chauffe trop et sollicite trop le ventilo car j'ai lu que le proc était très peu chaud, enfin celui du premier modèle de MBA 11 doit l'être encore moins que le 13 vu sa faible fréquence...


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (3 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> ça n'a rien à voir avec un gresiment! ouf, pas de wine... ce son est constant alors il me dérange moins, un classique du ventilateur, le Dell mini 9 n'a pas de ventilo alors on entend strictement rien, sur ce point il est supérieur au MBA, reste la solution que ta machine chauffe trop et sollicite trop le ventilo car j'ai lu que le proc était très peu chaud, enfin celui du premier modèle de MBA 11 doit l'être encore moins que le 13 vu sa faible fréquence...



Je ne pense pas que le bruit ait un rapport avec la consommation du processeur car son intensité sonore est la même quelque soit la vitesse du ventilateur. Les deux bruits, "bourdonnement" et bruit de l'air brassé par le ventilo, sont indépendant.

J'ai quand même échangé le MBA la semaine dernière et le bruit est toujours présent, donc c'est très probablement le bruit normal du ventilo et c'est moi qui suis sensible...


----------



## corloane (3 Décembre 2010)

je n'ai plus qu'à espérer que le 11' d'entrée de gamme ait un ventilateur plus discret, ce qui serait logique au vu de son processeur moins puissant, en plus il faut compter avec le refroidissement passif de la coque alu... j'espère le silence!


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (11 Décembre 2010)

Voici le fil sur le forum d'Apple, de plus en plus de personnes expriment leur mécontentement quant au bruit du ventilateur :

http://discussions.info.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2631985&tstart=0


----------



## docbike (12 Décembre 2010)

_Damned_ .... je vous imagine déjà, achetant un _stéthoscope_ pour mieux ausculter votre MBA  :hosto: :hosto:

Même ceux qui n'avaient encore rien entendu, finissent par percevoir "quelque chose" ... oreille collée au clavier, retenant leur respiration, non sans avoir fermé les fenêtres, arrêté les pendules, coupé le frigo .... 

*take it easy, guys ...*


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (12 Décembre 2010)

Je n'en suis pas encore au stéthoscope mais comme la pièce où je vis est silencieuse... très silencieuse, le bruit est gênant. Sinon, je n'en parlerais pas ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------

Je vous conseille de lire ce message. Il est clair que ce bruit n'est pas acceptable et relève d'une erreur de conception :

Upon playing around a little to get to know the origin of the noise, and looking into the iFixit disassembly reports, I can now describe the problem in more detail.

First, the very high pitched humming noise, does originate from the fan. But this noise alone is not the problem, as it is almost not audible at a normal working distance - its the amplification this noise gets by the hollow case build structure, that becomes a resonating body for it, that makes this worse.

When I lay down the Macbook on a firm, but soft surface, the case part stops resonating, and the level of the humming reduces by about 70%, down to a level, where it isn't such a problem anymore.

I can reproduce the same effect by sitting down the Macbook Air at the upper left corner on my open palm, and then removing it. the character of the sound changes, the humming becomes a deeper and more full bodied.

http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Air-11-Inch-Model-A1370-Teardown/3745/1

As you can see in the pictures, there is nothing that would stop the vibrations of the fan from setting the whole lower part of the Macbook in motion, as they are fixed only on the edge - Apple created a wonderfull "echo-chamber" for the little, but nevertheless noisy fan, which rotates at 2000 rpm even in idle.

What engineer in their right mind would create something like this? Too much confidence in the vibration resistance of a thin sheet of aluminium?

Again, please let us know, if you are also experiencing this problem - its hard to see this thread getting buried, by all other sorts of nonsense questions, and fanboys acting like here has bee an second coming of some sort...

I find it appalling, that almost everytime the first reaction to a problem here is someone who is trying to convince others, that

a. the problem doesn't exist
b. the problem lies with the individual
c. that it has been a design compromise, because Apple couldn't have done it differently

If this is the "Apple-experience", I know where to look for my next purchases...


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (16 Décembre 2010)

Le forum de Macrumors s'y met aussi...

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1042936


----------



## docbike (16 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de mettre en route mon tout nouveau MBA 11,6", 1,4Ghz, 2go, 128 SSD ....
Et je pense avoir une audition ..."parfaite".

Voilà donc, mon premier retour d'expérience  :
 - dans un bureau parfaitement calme, en position normale d'utilisation (oreilles à 30/40 cm du clavier), il n'y a *aucun bruit perceptible ...!*
 - oreille à 10 cm sur la gauche du clavier, *très léger grésillement* de faible fréquence ..

Conclusion : si on élimine la situation "absurde", qui consisterait à coller une oreille sur le clavier pendant l'utilisation de la machine (et, encore ....!), *ce MBA est d'un silence "époustouflant" ...!!*, comparé à ce qui existe aujourd'hui sur le marché ...

Cet avis vaut ... ce qu'il vaut, mais c'est le mien !!


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (16 Décembre 2010)

Apparemment le grésillement du 11" est moins fort que celui du 13", ceci à cause de la taille de la coque qui amplifie moins le bruit.


----------



## vladimir (16 Décembre 2010)

Aucun grésillement sur mon MBA 13", tout juste un petit bruit constant de ventilateur (à environ 2000 trs/min).


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (16 Décembre 2010)

vladimir a dit:


> Aucun grésillement sur mon MBA 13", tout juste un petit bruit constant de ventilateur (à environ 2000 trs/min).



C'est ce bruit constant qui est assimilé à un grésillement. Ce bruit n'est pas présent sur le MBP 13".


----------



## bobywankenoby (16 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Pas facile tout ca...
Il y ceux qui veulent le silence absolu et apple semble ne pas donner 100% de satisfaction à ce sujet! Mais existe-t-il sur le marché des portables plus silencieux?
Ce qui me gènerait surtout, ce serait que le bruit soit synonyme de mauvais fonctionnement ou d'une pièce défectueuse...tant que la durée de vie de la machine et sa fiabilité ne sont pas impactés...
Je vous souhaite bonne chance si vous avez les oreilles sensibles...ca me parait insoluble!
POur info, j'ai un macbook air revC sur lequel je vais mettre un SSD...donc je testerais si il y aussi du bruit.

slts


----------



## vladimir (16 Décembre 2010)

C'est bruit est peut-être assimilé, par certains, à un grésillement mais ce n'en est pas un. C'est le fonctionnement normal du ventilateur au ralenti.


----------



## bobywankenoby (16 Décembre 2010)

Là c'est plus clair...car un grésillement, ca fait peur!


----------



## docbike (16 Décembre 2010)

J'appellerais ça ..... un bruit de fonctionnement !   tout simplement !


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (17 Décembre 2010)

Oui c'est bien le bruit de fonctionnement, mais qui pour moi est un grésillement.


----------



## docbike (17 Décembre 2010)

Bon, un grésillement ....... de fonctionnement, alors


----------



## vladimir (17 Décembre 2010)

docbike a dit:


> Bon, un grésillement ....... de fonctionnement, alors



Non non, aucun grésillement de mon côté 

Si certaines personnes n'arrivent pas à faire la différence entre le bruit du ventilateur (fonctionnant au ralenti qui plus est) et un hypothétique grésillement, faudrait peut-être songer à consulter un spécialiste...


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (17 Décembre 2010)

Vous avez de la chance de ne pas y être suffisamment sensible pour ne pas en être dérangé, ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde.


----------



## corloane (17 Décembre 2010)

depuis une semaine avec le MBA 11' et je dois dire que je suis impressionné par son silence, aucun Macbook n'est fanless, il y a donc le bruit, infime, du ventilo qui tourne autour de 2000 tours et qui n'a que très rarement des accélération... rien avoir avec le wine décrit plus haut, le mba 11' est TRES silencieux


----------



## vladimir (18 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> depuis une semaine avec le MBA 11' et je dois dire que je suis impressionné par son silence, aucun Macbook n'est fanless, il y a donc le bruit, infime, du ventilo qui tourne autour de 2000 tours et qui n'a que très rarement des accélération... rien avoir avec le wine décrit plus haut, le mba 11' est TRES silencieux



Tu as tout dit et ça vaut aussi pour le 13 pouces.


----------



## docbike (18 Décembre 2010)

vladimir a dit:


> Tu as tout dit et ça vaut aussi pour le 13 pouces.



Il n'y a plus qu'à clore ce fil, alors ... non ? :sleep:


----------



## vladimir (18 Décembre 2010)

Je ne m'y opposerai pas ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (20 Décembre 2010)

Cela ne vaut pas pour le 13". La coque n'est pas la même et amplifie le bruit. Le MBA 13" n'est pas un ordinateur silencieux, ou aussi silencieux que le MBP 13" ou le MBA 11". Plusieurs personnes se plaignent du bruit (voir les liens citées précédemment).


----------



## docbike (20 Décembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Cela ne vaut pas pour le 13". La coque n'est pas la même et amplifie le bruit. Le MBA 13" n'est pas un ordinateur silencieux, ou aussi silencieux que le MBP 13" ou le MBA 11". Plusieurs personnes se plaignent du bruit (voir les liens citées précédemment).



OUI .....


----------



## corloane (20 Décembre 2010)

JoZoz a dit:


> Cela ne vaut pas pour le 13". La coque n'est pas la même et amplifie le bruit. Le MBA 13" n'est pas un ordinateur silencieux, ou aussi silencieux que le MBP 13" ou le MBA 11". Plusieurs personnes se plaignent du bruit (voir les liens citées précédemment).



alors j'ai bien fait de prendre un 11 1,4 GHz! :rateau:


----------



## docbike (20 Décembre 2010)

corloane a dit:


> alors j'ai bien fait de prendre un 11 1,4 GHz! :rateau:



OUI ....  
Je ne suis pas persuadé, pour autant, que le 13" fasse un "boucan d'enfer" !


----------



## lolotoulon (20 Décembre 2010)

j'ai changé mon macbook blanc pour le nouveau macbook air en 13 et franchement il fait beaucoup moins de bruit que le blanc qui était déjà silencieux.

et il ne chauffe presque pas non plus.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (22 Décembre 2010)

Des témoignages sur le forum d'Apple rapportent que le MBA 11" présente le même bruit de grésillement que le 13" :

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=12795962#12795962


----------



## davegmp (22 Décembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2UFjFWlH_Q


----------



## Micco (11 Janvier 2011)

JoZoz a dit:


> Des témoignages sur le forum d'Apple rapportent que le MBA 11" présente le même bruit de grésillement que le 13" :
> 
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=12795962#12795962


Je te soutiens a fond jozoz!
Pour moi le bruit est insupportable car j'apprécie tout comme toi travailler dans le silence et là mon MBA 13 me déçoit ...
Mais le pire pour moi c'est qu'il n'y avait vraiment aucun bruit lorsque je l'ai acquit, et du jour au lendemain PAF CE GRESILLEMENT (et j'insiste sur le mot grésillement) 
RDV au génius bar aujourd'hui et tout ce qu'on a trouvé a me dire c'est "j'entends rien" (normal vue le boucan) et "c'est la première fois que quelqu'un se plaint pour cette raison ... (alors que je viens de découvrir tous les forums sur le site d'apple)

Alors je crois qu'on s'est un peu foutu de moi donc je vais y retourner dès demain pour me le faire échanger...


----------



## vladimir (12 Janvier 2011)

Ben, demande un échange. Mais tu verras que tu entendras encore ce bruit, ce bruit de fonctionnement.


----------



## surfman06 (12 Janvier 2011)

Je vais faire simple.

Le mba est l'ordinateur le plus silencieux que j'ai eu et j'en ai acheté, croyez moi.

Donc soit, c'est un problème de sav, ventilateur qui pose problème, dans ce cas dans votre environnement de travail habituel, vous faites comme d'habitude et vous enregistrer par le biais de la carte son les bruits de cet environnement tout simplement et faites écouter la piste son au store, magasin de maintenance, bref il ne pourront rien dire si c'est vrai.

Sinon => - Boule Quiès (en vente dans toute bonne pharmacie)
 - Consultation chez un spécialiste (docteurs, un vrai pur et dur), au choix Psy ou Oreilles.
- Internement Psy ( généralement chez les dingues, fous, t'auras encore plus de bruit, crois-moi je ne compte plus mes séjours )
- Ou fait un heureux (se), donne le ce mba de merde et prends toi une antiquité (machine à écrire, boulier, autre) 

Tu vois, on a toujours une solution à fournir sur les forums de macgénération, testé & approuvé par la communauté


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (12 Janvier 2011)

Micco a dit:


> Je te soutiens a fond jozoz!
> Pour moi le bruit est insupportable car j'apprécie tout comme toi travailler dans le silence et là mon MBA 13 me déçoit ...
> Mais le pire pour moi c'est qu'il n'y avait vraiment aucun bruit lorsque je l'ai acquit, et du jour au lendemain PAF CE GRESILLEMENT (et j'insiste sur le mot grésillement)
> RDV au génius bar aujourd'hui et tout ce qu'on a trouvé a me dire c'est "j'entends rien" (normal vue le boucan) et "c'est la première fois que quelqu'un se plaint pour cette raison ... (alors que je viens de découvrir tous les forums sur le site d'apple)
> ...



Merci pour ton soutien. Comme certains le disent sur le forum d'Apple (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2631985&start=0&tstart=0), c'est difficile de se faire entendre face à des fan d'Apple qui défende ou excuse leur investissement de plus de 1000&#8364; pour un ordinateur.

Ce bruit est en effet très gênant. je n'ai pas réussi à l'entendre dans d'autres situations que des pièces silencieuses. Comme les Apple Store ou APR ne sont pas silencieux, on ne l'entend pas et par conséquent les vendeurs disent ne rien entendre.

J'ai eu un échange pour savoir si c'est un problème de matériel et je constate le bruit sur le nouveau MBA. Je le constate aussi sur d'autres.

Je vous conseille à tous de lire les posts du forum Apple qui sont très instructifs, contrairement à certains posts ici qui sont dégradants voire insultants.


----------



## docbike (12 Janvier 2011)

JoZoz a dit:


> Je vous conseille à tous de lire les posts du forum Apple qui sont très instructifs, contrairement à certains posts ici qui sont dégradants voire insultants.


:

Oh, là ... tout doux, JoZoz .... "dégradants, ... insultants." ??  

Il n'y a rien d'autre ici que des témoignages et des opinions, exprimés quelquefois avec humour et contradiction ... je ne vois rien d'insultant dans le fond, ni dans la forme !!

Beaucoup d'entre nous avons tout vu et entendu, en termes de "bruit", concernant le matériel informatique  :  de la tour truffée de DD et ventilos, soufflant et chauffant à tout va, au portable brulant les cuisses et qui ventile en vain, sans parler des DD qui grattent à n'en plus finir .... etc :love: ...

Et voila que je me trouve en possession de ce MBA 11" qui, à mon sens et compte tenu de ma longue expérience, est ce qui j'ai vu de mieux en matière de .... "silence" 

Ne vois pas, dans mes propos, que du parti pris "Apple" .... Il y a aussi du "Pc" et du "windows", sous mon toit !! Justement, je peux faire ainsi la différence !!

Alors, si le grésillement du MBA te parait anormalement élevé, il va d'abord falloir nous convaincre ..... trouve-nous donc un matériel équivalent encore .... *moins bruyant*


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (12 Janvier 2011)

En effet, certains posts sont dégradants voir insultants.

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de trouver une machine équivalente au MBA 13" moins bruyante car toute autre marque qu'Apple ne m'intéresse pas.


----------



## surfman06 (12 Janvier 2011)

Je ne veux pas dire, si c'est mon post que vous trouvez insultant, vous vous sentez attaqués les gars, y a rien de plus simple comme je le dis, enregistrez nous ce bruit.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (12 Janvier 2011)

Le bruit a déjà été enregistré, voir les posts précédents.


----------



## corloane (12 Janvier 2011)

au risque de me répéter: le MBA n'est pas fanless, son ventilo tourne continuellement autour de 2000 tours, ce qui fait (un peu) de bruit, il ne s'emballe que très rarement - mon Dell mini 9 était fanless mais dans une pièce silencieuse ses composants émettaient un peu de bruit.


----------



## surfman06 (12 Janvier 2011)

Je te dis franchement ce que j'en pense, sur ce coup là c'est perdu d'avance. Il ne faut pas exagérer, essaie de voir avec des sites comme ifixit ou autre si tu trouves un ventilo moins bruyant et le changer toi même. Car sur le mien, il faut que j'ai l'oreille collée sur la machine pour l'entendre, d'autre part je fais plus de bruit en tapotant sur mon clavier que le ventilo lui-même et j'en reviens à mon premier post quel température et quel vitesse de rotation, le mien dépasse rarement les 36°, coolbook en tâche de fond, qui permet de downclocker le processeur, d'y gagner en batterie bref. Pour toi et sans vouloir t'offenser, les boules QUIÈS sont une solution. 

edit => mes deux mbp 13" unibody sont plus bruyant que mon mba 13" full option sans problème.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (12 Janvier 2011)

corloane a dit:


> au risque de me répéter: le MBA n'est pas fanless, son ventilo tourne continuellement autour de 2000 tours, ce qui fait (un peu) de bruit, il ne s'emballe que très rarement - mon Dell mini 9 était fanless mais dans une pièce silencieuse ses composants émettaient un peu de bruit.



Je suis d'accord. En revanche, je ne comprends pas pourquoi le ventilateur (même s'il tourne au ralenti) fait plus de bruit que celui du MPB 13". Pour certaines personnes et dans certaines situations, ce bruit est très gênant.

Une hypothèse est que cela vient du design du MBA (voir sur le forum d'Apple). Cela me semble plausible au vu de sa finesse et de l'absence de certaines pièces présentes dans le MBP qui étouffent le bruit.


----------



## surfman06 (12 Janvier 2011)

Mode troll => ON

Problème résolu => le mac a des "accouphènes"  non,  c'est le mec, sorry.........`

Mode troll => OFF

Je n'ai as pu m'en empêcher.


----------



## Deleted member 28931 (12 Janvier 2011)

surfman06 a dit:


> Je te dis franchement ce que j'en pense, sur ce coup là c'est perdu d'avance. Il ne faut pas exagérer, essaie de voir avec des sites comme ifixit ou autre si tu trouves un ventilo moins bruyant et le changer toi même. Car sur le mien, il faut que j'ai l'oreille collée sur la machine pour l'entendre, d'autre part je fais plus de bruit en tapotant sur mon clavier que le ventilo lui-même et j'en reviens à mon premier post quel température et quel vitesse de rotation, le mien dépasse rarement les 36°, coolbook en tâche de fond, qui permet de downclocker le processeur, d'y gagner en batterie bref. Pour toi et sans vouloir t'offenser, les boules QUIÈS sont une solution.
> 
> edit => mes deux mbp 13" unibody sont plus bruyant que mon mba 13" full option sans problème.



A 1300 la machine, les boules quiès pourraient être fournies... Apple étant très bien équipée en recherche et développement, je suis étonné qu'ils n'aient pas réussi à supprimer ce bruit.


----------



## docbike (13 Janvier 2011)

Bon, je crois que tout a été dit sur ce "fil" .... et que l'on tourne un peu en rond !!!!

J'abdique ... :sleep:

Et comme dirait Giscard  :  "Au reeeevoir ...." !!!!


----------

